# Paph Larry Bird 'Black Diamond'



## Greenpaph (May 20, 2009)

Currently in bloom. As close to BLACK as you can get!

glanduliferum x Black Rook

with flash






without flash


----------



## John M (May 20, 2009)

WOW!....just, WOW!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 20, 2009)

Nice color!!!!!!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## snow (May 21, 2009)

nice! i,ve got to have one.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2009)

exceptionnal!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (May 21, 2009)

Just amazing Peter. I love it. The colour is wonderful. Just the one flower?

David


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

Impressive!!! It is so waxy in texture!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 21, 2009)

Very impressive. Lovely shape. A speciment plant of this one would look very impressive, like an army of Darth Vaders marching across the green house


----------



## Elena (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that's some colour.


----------



## P-chan (May 21, 2009)

:drool: *Fantastic!!!*


----------



## Greenpaph (May 21, 2009)

emydura said:


> Just amazing Peter. I love it. The colour is wonderful. Just the one flower?
> 
> David



Thanks! Just the one.


----------



## paphreek (May 21, 2009)

Wow, such dark color. It this its first bloom?


----------



## mkline3 (May 21, 2009)

So dramatic!


----------



## Jim Toomey (May 21, 2009)

Stunning!
Are you going to self it?
Jim


----------



## Brabantia (May 21, 2009)

Amazing paph! where are the imagination limits to create such dark hybrids?


----------



## Drorchid (May 21, 2009)

Very Dark!! :clap::clap:

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2009)

Amazing color But I find that the flower is wartless more amazing!


----------



## luvsorchids (May 21, 2009)

What does the foliage look like?

Susan


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

It's amazing how the flash changes the background so much.


----------



## Drorchid (May 21, 2009)

nikv said:


> It's amazing how the flash changes the background so much.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

I hadn't noticed that yet, with the flash the grass turned all blue in color!

Robert


----------



## Gilda (May 21, 2009)

That is beautiful !!:clap:


----------



## Jorch (May 21, 2009)

it's drop dead gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 21, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> What does the foliage look like?
> 
> Susan



Ross, this is the second blooming. The first was aborted.

Susan, Here is the full plant:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

WOW! 

Did I mention WOW?! 

That's one sharp looking flower.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 21, 2009)

Thanks all! I purchase the plant from Bloomfields Orchids a number of years ago. I believe that he still has them available. However, make sure you ask for the vini type. IE: The leaves are darker red at the base.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2009)

:smittenrop dead gorgeous!

Interesting that the black colored Paph is named after a white guy!


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> :smittenrop dead gorgeous!
> 
> Interesting that the black colored Paph is named after a white guy!



yeah, with that name I was expecting sort of a lanky alba flower with long petals/sepals

it looks more like a paph 'robert parrish' to me!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 21, 2009)

The darkest vini's seem to be the ones with multifloral parents...this one is a keeper!


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2009)

OMG... That's simply super...


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 21, 2009)

oooh... shiny


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2009)

Fabulous! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## luvsorchids (May 22, 2009)

Truly amazing and nicely pigmented foliage too :clap::drool::clap:.

Susan


----------



## JDY (May 24, 2009)

I love the dark color.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

About 5 years ago I was speculating with Steve Topletz on whether a vini/wilhelminea cross would produce an almost black/candy apple purple flower.

Looks like it does.

Awesome flower.:clap::clap:


----------



## labskaus (May 25, 2009)

truly fabulous!


----------



## raymond (May 25, 2009)

very nice color


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2016)

Greenpaph, just saw on Facebook someone who bought a plant called Paph. Larry Bird 'Black Diamond'. This person is in France. I think he bought it from EBay. Did you sell your plant or divide it?


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 11, 2016)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## troy (Aug 11, 2016)

It's not flat and round!!!! Throw it away!!!! Lol.....


----------



## JAB (Aug 11, 2016)

But Larry Bird was white?!?! 

Nice flower!


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2016)

My goodness, it looks like satin or watered silk.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 12, 2016)

JAB said:


> But Larry Bird was white?!?!
> 
> Nice flower!



There might be more than one LB????


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2016)

Larry Bird was (is) a famous basketball player in the US. His long-time arch-rival, Magic Johnson, who is black, and he became best of friends later in their careers. In that respect, maybe this flower is aptly named!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow~
Looks like it's black lacquered!


----------

